# https://www.azgardens.com



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

sorry about the review. I removed my comments


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Just to make the point folks, we do not allow any type of reviews for vendors, good or bad. You may find some info here but I am sure it will be limited. We will allow the occasional discussion, but most often these threads end up closed and removed.

If you wish, take the conversations to private message. We have no problems with the thread being listed publically for inquiry as long as the responses (again good or bad) are made privately.

I apologize if this is an inconvenience.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Thank you all but this thread should be closed i was searching around right after i posted this.


----------

